# New to brushless



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

Hi All,

I'm getting back into RC after about a 6 year break. And well as you all know things have changed, ALOT.

I was wondering if any of you are willing to help provide me with some knowledge of brushless. Or point me in a direction to find it. I have this need or want to know everything about anythig I do. And after days of searching I find a bit here and bit there but nothing concrete.

Here is what I know:
I got the basics of voltage, amp draw, batteries, T numbers, Kv ratings, sensored vs sensorless, ect.

What I want to know and understand:
Is rotor or stator coloring? Is this per brand or a standard?
Rotor sizing? I've seen some stuff like 1.3 vs 1.5 (just made up numbers) but my question is will both of these fit in the same can?
And really anything else that you all think I might want or need to know.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

highster said:


> Is rotor or stator coloring? Is this per brand or a standard?
> Rotor sizing? I've seen some stuff like 1.3 vs 1.5 (just made up numbers) but my question is will both of these fit in the same can?


Rotor and stator coloring is brand specific.
AFAIK, only ThunderPower designates their rotors by color and only Novak has different color material on different wind stators

Any diameter rotor made by a given manufacturer for their motors will fit their motors but are unlikely (though _possibly_ may) to properly fit another manufacturers motors.


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

Can you help me unstand what numbers such as these mean?

plus 1288 neg 1295 

Is this something to do with positioning of sensored motors?


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

We have a lot of info on our web-site---both product info and technical articles, esc/motor spec charts, how-tos, glossary of terms, downloads, terminology etc. If you have time, poke around.

TeamNovak Website

Technical info

Novak Channel Videos



highster said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm getting back into RC after about a 6 year break. And well as you all know things have changed, ALOT.
> 
> ...


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

highster said:


> Can you help me unstand what numbers such as these mean?
> 
> plus 1288 neg 1295
> 
> Is this something to do with positioning of sensored motors?


Those are Gauss readings (magnetic field strength is measured in units of Gauss) for the two different poles of a [two pole] brushless motor rotor.

The "plus" and "neg" are arbitrary replacements for the more common "North" and "South" used to designate magnetic poles. Possibly the choice of terms "plus" and "neg" result from the way the magnetic fields affect the voltage across the sensor used to measure the field.

These two number indicate the poles have about the same strength, which is considered to be good. Those numbers also indicate a good rotor for a Novak motor (typical numbers for other motors may vary and I don't know what the usual ranges are for anything but Novak). 1300+ is considered desirable for a Novak rotor.


----------

